# VHS Low volume when bypassed problem



## sebio (Apr 23, 2019)

Hey everyone

Just finished putting together my second VCR clone and I noticed when testing that the output volume with the effect is off is very low. When I turn the pedal on with the three separate effects off, the volume returns to normal, and the pedal funtions as its supposed to. this issue was similar on my first build of this pedal as well.

I followed the wiring diagram for the toggle switch included in the pedal's build instructions. Anyone have any idea what could resolve this?

Thanks!
Seb


----------



## zgrav (Apr 23, 2019)

Please clarify.  Do you mean that the volume when your effect is BYPASSED is very low?   When you say "the effect is off" do you mean that the LED light connected to the switch turns off?   

When the footswitch is bypassing your effect your guitar signal should be going straight to whatever is connected after your effect pedal so the settings on your effect pedal should not have any effect on your guitar sound.   If the volume for your guitar is dropping when it goes through your bypass switch you should double check your wiring on the footswitch.  Post a picture of your wiring between the jacks, footswitch and effect pedal if you want other folks to assist.


----------



## sebio (Apr 23, 2019)

Sorry for not being more specific. When I press the foot switch to turn the pedal off (LED for the foot switch off), The pedal output is very quiet.
When I turn the pedal footswitch on while having the volume, chorus, and reverb's toggle switch in the off position, the volume is back to normal. I understand how true bypass works. I might be wrong in saying that its wired to bypass. I've followed the wiring diagram for the foot switch from the PDF included.


----------



## zgrav (Apr 23, 2019)

You might want to resolder the  short u-shaped wire than connects the bottom left and bottom right posts on your footswitch.  that is the only part that is a new addition to the circuit when you switch to bypass.  And while you have the soldering iron out, go ahead and touch up the wires at the footswitch that go to and from the input and output jacks.    also, bend that short u-shaped wire away from the edge of the case to make sure  it cannot make any connection to ground (even though the wire is insulated, at this point you want to move it away from the case to make sure that is not the problem)

if your guitar is still too quiet when it goes through your footswitch in bypass, you might have a poor connection inside the footswitch.   you can check that with your digital multimeter to see if you have a good connection between the lugs used when it is in bypass, or compare the bypassed sound to what you hear if you put a short wire directly between two posts that go to the in and out jacks..


----------



## sebio (Apr 25, 2019)

Thanks for your help! it turned out to be an issue with the foot switch and replacing it solved the problem!


----------



## K Pedals (Apr 25, 2019)

I had that same problem once... when I pushed down the footswitch just a little bit, not enough to make it click, it would go to normal volume....


----------

